# VW Sport Exhaust...



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*VW Sport Exhaust, $400 at ECS...*

Now that it is on sale and less expensive than most of the other exhaust. Has anyone gotten it, or considered it? Do we even have any idea what it sounds like? 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Exhaust/Cat_Back/ES315170/ 

$400 at ECS.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

DUSlider said:


> Now that it is on sale and less expensive than most of the other exhaust. Has anyone gotten it, or considered it? Do we even have any idea what it sounds like?
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Exhaust/Cat_Back/ES315170/
> 
> $400 at ECS.


 Excellent find. 
At that price, I might just buy it to find out. 

The MkIV sport exhaust was made by Remus for Volkswagen. 
From what I gather, it sounded pretty good. 

Not sure who makes this for VW.


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

I've been eyeballing this for a couple days. I've seen clips on youtube with it on a gti and I really like the sound. Also the fact that it's not sectioned is appealing in avoiding exhaust leaks. From various posts I've found, it might be made by Vibrant...


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

It isn't sectioned? Interesting. Pictures aren't very good on ECS's website so I wasn't sure. 

I have the Eurojet now which no matter how much adjusting I do rattles on one of the exhaust tunnel cross supports.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Did some searching and found this: 


Courtesy mauro


The part number the guy is listing in his video is the number listed on the ECS website.


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

More here, a little tough to make out from the wind noise 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEczpY4domo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjOiTPIMFqA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNEJMVub-bg 

Also an old for sale thread with some good pics: 

http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102849


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

DUSlider said:


> It isn't sectioned? Interesting. Pictures aren't very good on ECS's website so I wasn't sure.
> 
> I have the Eurojet now which no matter how much adjusting I do rattles on one of the exhaust tunnel cross supports.


 if you find the solution for that rattle send it my way haha


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

turtles said:


> if you find the solution for that rattle send it my way haha


 I'm pretty sure the solution would be to cut the pipe around that resonator (both ends) so that you can install slip sleeves to adjust the resonator away from the exhaust tunnel crossbeam support thing (whatever the hell it is called, it catches the exhaust in case something breaks/gets loose) 

All Eurojet would need to do is move the resonator down and inch or two. (shorten pipe going to cat by a couple inches and make the other end longer...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I just ordered it along with $14 carpeted Rabbit floor mats in the clearance section. 
My Rabbit only came with rubber, so the carpeted will be nice for summer season. 
Plus, I wanted to buy front and rear suspension install kits from ECS because I have some coils I need to install. 
I will post my impressions once it's received and installed.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I just ordered it along with $14 carpeted Rabbit floor mats.
> My Rabbit only came with rubber, so the carpeted will be nice for summer season.
> Plus, I wanted to buy front and rear suspension install kits from ECS because I have some coils I need to install.
> I will post my impressions once it's received and installed.


 Please do, haha. How much did ECS charge you for shipping? (Where to?)


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

DUSlider said:


> Please do, haha. How much did ECS charge you for shipping? (Where to?)


 $80-ish for everything. I'm in Michigan. 
That's what I expected for a one-piece exhaust, along with the other items I purchased.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I've been stalling on buying an exhaust for the longest time, this factory piece for $400 sold me. 
Being a lot older now, I want something more mellow then obnoxious. Just a little rumble, some growl and I'm satisfied. 
Besides, the one-piece design is nice. Should slip on and make for an extra easy installation.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

turtles said:


> if you find the solution for that rattle send it my way haha


 It rattles on the rear safety crossmember...when I had mine I just bent it forward so it didn't hit the resonator and it worked like a charm...duslider doesn't listen to me and hasn't tried it yet. 
Mine rattled like a sob and was fine after. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

rattles arent eurojet specific... 

my awe was a bitch, in drone and rattles... but after some cutting, bending and welding, its PERFECT. no drone, no rattles.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds like sh*t... 


I was gonna say only benefit of this supposably being "Genuine VW/Audi" is if you have something happen to the car where warranty is involved they cant use this exhaust against you... But they will because it wasnt bought and installed with the car at time of purchase.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> rattles arent eurojet specific...
> 
> my awe was a bitch, in drone and rattles... but after some cutting, bending and welding, its PERFECT. no drone, no rattles.


 Hmm... so what seems to make these exhausts rattle? Mine doesnt rattle, It squeaks when Im rolling over rough roads, I know what it is, it is the rubber gromets for the hangars, but rattles are new to me... Im interested now opcorn:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Sounds like sh*t...


The VW exhaust?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I've been stalling on buying an exhaust for the longest time, this factory piece for $400 sold me.
> Being a lot older now, I want something more mellow then obnoxious. Just a little rumble, some growl and I'm satisfied.
> Besides, the one-piece design is nice. Should slip on and make for an extra easy installation.


X2 on everything here for me. If a cop decides to pull anyone over with this you can say its a oem exhaust.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had no problems with my eurojet cb,no rattles or mods to fix it.
Not a bad price on this system tho.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> The VW exhaust?


Yep. I wonder how long it'll hold up? Looks like its made from cheap "stainless" :sly:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> X2 on everything here for me. If a cop decides to pull anyone over with this you can say its a oem exhaust.


You can do that anyways?? Unless you are in a squid mobile with a fart can :laugh:


----------



## bryce917 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was going to hold off on an exhaust for a while but this one has me intrigued... I'd like the quietest exhaust there is but with the performance gains of a loud aftermarket exhaust. This one has me very intrigued, especially for that price.

Just need to get the paperwork done to purchase the Rabbit from VW Credit leasing and I can finally play with it!


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yep. I wonder how long it'll hold up? Looks like its made from cheap "stainless" :sly:




I ordered one from my local dealer to save on the shipping costs. Like others mentioned this exhaust fits my needs as I'm past my days of a loud exhaust being what I want to listen to while driving around.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Tooly said:


> I ordered one from my local dealer to save on the shipping costs. Like others mentioned this exhaust fits my needs as I'm past my days of a loud exhaust being what I want to listen to while driving around.


I respect thats its whats for you :thumbup:. Just Im not a fan and think it should be quite cheaper than it is :thumbup:


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

A little birdy told me VW employee price is $260...

I'd hit up Paul at Keffer or Bud at Checkered Flag to see what they could do. Could prob do better on shipping too.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DUSlider said:


> A little birdy told me VW employee price is $260...
> 
> I'd hit up Paul at Keffer or Bud at Checkered Flag to see what they could do. Could prob do better on shipping too.


Sounds about what this system should cost :thumbup: Get to know your vw dealer parts guy :laugh:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yep. I wonder how long it'll hold up? Looks like its made from cheap "stainless" :sly:


I've never bought anything from VW that was cheaply made. 
I guess we will see.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

donjuan1jr said:


> It rattles on the rear safety crossmember...when I had mine I just bent it forward so it didn't hit the resonator and it worked like a charm...duslider doesn't listen to me and hasn't tried it yet.
> Mine rattled like a sob and was fine after.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


thanks man, ill have to try that :thumbup:


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

DUSlider said:


> A little birdy told me VW employee price is $260...
> 
> I'd hit up Paul at Keffer or Bud at Checkered Flag to see what they could do. Could prob do better on shipping too.


Yeah I ordered mine for $300 with no shipping costs from a local dealer. Pays to know a service tech I guess.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

guys guys, found an AWE for this price:
http://www.drivtechonline.com/product_p/awe-jetta-mk5-1.htm
the company is close to me. I will give them a call. $563!! that is cheap
EDIT: nevermind, i knew there was a trick to this: add 80 for 2.5L :facepalm:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Tooly said:


> Yeah I ordered mine for $300 with no shipping costs from a local dealer. Pays to know a service tech I guess.


Nice score. 
I paid more. Oh well. 
That's why I consult on the side. 
Extra income for car mods. Yeyeah.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I just ordered it along with $14 carpeted Rabbit floor mats in the clearance section.
> My Rabbit only came with rubber, so the carpeted will be nice for summer season.
> Plus, I wanted to buy front and rear suspension install kits from ECS because I have some coils I need to install.
> I will post my impressions once it's received and installed.


:thumbup:

Please snag some videos if you can, too. I'm still looking for a relatively quiet exhaust and haven't found anything I like yet.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Talked to my local dealer in Toronto. $360 plus tax. Dont have to pay for shipping


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Whoever gets one of these please post up a vid so we can hear what it sounds like. Might give it a shot myself if it sounds good.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Mine arrives Monday. 
Hopefully it's installed same day, we will see. 
The in-laws are in town and Jurgen (father in-law) is helping me re-sod the lawn. 
Wether or not I install the exhaust all depends on how long each of his beer breaks take. 
He's straight off the boat German. Beer, I'm pretty sure, is like blood in his veins. 
Once it's installed, I will have several videos posted to YouTube.


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Mine arrived at the dealer Friday but won't be picking it up Tuesday(gotta watch game 6 of the Stanley Cup finals on Monday! Go Canucks go!) but I'll try and post a video if I get a chance.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds good fellas.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Ok I picked my system up today but despite what ECS says, I don't think this will bolt directly up to a Rabbit (I even emailed ECS to confirm and they said it would). You are going to need another straight section of pipe since the sport exhaust just isn't long enough. You need to accommodate for the triangular resonator at the front of the exhaust 

Sport exhaust:










Stock Rabbit Exhaust:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm fairly sure you have a jetta exhaust...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Tooly said:


> Mine arrived at the dealer Friday but won't be picking it up Tuesday(gotta watch game 6 of the Stanley Cup finals on Monday! Go Canucks go!) but I'll try and post a video if I get a chance.





Tooly said:


> Ok I picked my system up today but despite what ECS says, I don't think this will bolt directly up to a Rabbit (I even emailed ECS to confirm and they said it would). You are going to need another straight section of pipe since the sport exhaust just isn't long enough. You need to accommodate for the triangular resonator at the front of the exhaust
> ...



What did your dealer say when you ordered it?
Did they suggest it fit your Rabbit?


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i'm fairly sure you have a jetta exhaust...


Nope, it's a GTI exhaust. Even states as much in the instructions.



DriveVW4Life said:


> What did your dealer say when you ordered it?
> Did they suggest it fit your Rabbit?


I just gave them the part number from the ECS site. I'll take the responsibility of ordering it and assuming it would bolt straight up. I'll just flip it locally eace:


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Tooly said:


> Nope, it's a GTI exhaust. Even states as much in the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> I just gave them the part number from the ECS site. I'll take the responsibility of ordering it and assuming it would bolt straight up. I'll just flip it locally eace:


Cut stock exhaust behind front resonator and get a sleeve to bolt it up?


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

DUSlider said:


> Cut stock exhaust behind front resonator and get a sleeve to bolt it up?


Could do that, but I'd prefer to keep the stock exhaust in one piece. The other alternative is to get a resonator or a straight section to fill the space between the exhaust and the pipe off the engine.

*edit*

Here is the gap that needs to be filled:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Tooly said:


> Nope, it's a GTI exhaust. Even states as much in the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> I just gave them the part number from the ECS site. I'll take the responsibility of ordering it and assuming it would bolt straight up. I'll just flip it locally eace:


After looking at the pics on ECS's site, I was worried that it might be a GTI version. Only one muffler would make for an awfully aggressive tone on a 2.5, especially for a VW sport piece. 

Bummer, man.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Slipstream said:


> After looking at the pics on ECS's site, I was worried that it might be a GTI version. Only one muffler would make for an awfully aggressive tone on a 2.5, especially for a VW sport piece.
> 
> Bummer, man.


Looks like I'll be buying a sleeve and keeping the resonator. 
Hopefully it sounds good. We'll see.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Tooly.. Did you notice if the VW exhaust is 2.5" or 2.25"?
I'm noticing now on the ECS site it's listed under 2.5".


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Tooly.. Did you notice if the VW exhaust is 2.5" or 2.25"?
> I'm noticing now on the ECS site it's listed under 2.5".


It's 2.25" diameter at the end but I don't have a vernier caliper handy to measure the main section because the end reduces down a little bit.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Even though the exhaust is made for an MK5 GTI, you can still run it on a Rabbit 2.5. I suggest you get a resonator (Magnaflow p/n 10415) instead of a straight pipe though. You will need one extra OEM clamp if you use your original OEM clamp (one closest to the cat).

I'm running an MK5 GTI exhaust on my MK6 Golf 2.5 (using the resonator and one extra OEM clamp mentioned above) and it fits perfect. 

However, I just purchased the Driver Gear Exhaust which I will mate to the same resonator to see how it sounds on an MK6 Golf 2.5. I couldn't pass up on the exhaust since I got it for under $300.


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Lewylou78 said:


> Even though the exhaust is made for an MK5 GTI, you can still run it on a Rabbit 2.5. I suggest you get a resonator (Magnaflow p/n 10415) instead of a straight pipe though. You will need one extra OEM clamp if you use your original OEM clamp (one closest to the cat).
> 
> I'm running an MK5 GTI exhaust on my MK6 Golf 2.5 (using the resonator and one extra OEM clamp mentioned above) and it fits perfect.
> 
> However, I just purchased the Driver Gear Exhaust which I will mate to the same resonator to see how it sounds on an MK6 Golf 2.5. I couldn't pass up on the exhaust since I got it for under $300.


So the magnaflow resonator is the exact length you need or is there some cutting and welding involved?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

When I pick mine up today I'm going to stop at a buddy's place and have him put it together. 
I'll just use the stock resonator and have him trim the pipe to the correct length.
So it will go cat->stock resonator->VW exhaust. 
I figure that's the easiest way to make it work.
If it sounds like ****, then I'll have to come up with a fix.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

So I just picked up the exhaust from the office. 
Looks good. Nice and polished. 
My buddy (shade tree mechanic) isn't around the house today, so I called another friend of mine that owns Midas franchises. Usually I won't bother him for stuff like this, but I forgot he owes me. 
So, now I'm at one of his Midas shops and they're doing the work as I type this.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Tooly said:


> So the magnaflow resonator is the exact length you need or is there some cutting and welding involved?


No cutting at all, just bolt on. The clamps _just_ fit length wise. I did pick up a slightly longer (125mm vs 95mm) rear clamp which I will use when I mount the DG exhaust. 

Magnaflow makes that same resonator, but 4 inches longer than p/n 10415. I believe the p/n is 10425 on the longer resonator. This one should fit too, although I haven't really tried it.

You can always hack up your stock exhaust (like DriveVW4Life is doing) to use the OEM resonator. I went with the Magnaflow resonator because I wanted to have the option of reinstalling my stock exhaust (just in case). Plus the Magnaflow resonator sounds better than the OEM resonator (at least with the MK5 GTI OEM catback).


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Lewylou78 said:


> No cutting at all, just bolt on. The clamps _just_ fit length wise. I did pick up a slightly longer (125mm vs 95mm) rear clamp which I will use when I mount the DG exhaust.
> 
> Magnaflow makes that same resonator, but 4 inches longer than p/n 10415. I believe the p/n is 10425 on the longer resonator. This one should fit too, although I haven't really tried it.
> 
> You can always hack up your stock exhaust (like DriveVW4Life is doing) to use the OEM resonator. I went with the Magnaflow resonator because I wanted to have the option of reinstalling my stock exhaust (just in case). Plus the Magnaflow resonator sounds better than the OEM resonator (at least with the MK5 GTI OEM catback).


Yeah I would like to keep the stock exhaust in one piece too. In terms of the clamps, are you talking about the width of the clamp? Oem wider clamp or aftermarket?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Here you go guys.. One and done video with the exhaust installed. 
It's quite loud at WOT (maybe it's just me). 
Then again, it's a single muffler system.. I should've thought about that when I ordered it. 
Oh well. 
I will say, however, at low rpms it fairly silent and there's no drone at any rpm. 

In-car, windows up, 1st-4th gear:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEb9j71JMBc

Overall, I'm pleased with the outcome. 

Oh and for reference, I had it installed just like I said before:
Jeff cut just past the stock resonator and welded the old and new together. 
Free for me, but inexpensive if you had to pay for it.


----------



## bryce917 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm kind of shocked that my stock exhaust looks as nasty as that photo that Tooly posted. Anyways, I was really hoping that this exhaust would be quieter than most aftermarket exhausts. Since it only has one muffler, is it significantly louder than than the stock exhaust? Could one of you guys post a video of what it sounds like from outside of the vehicle?

Thanks for all of the information on this exhaust. I'd like to keep the sound of the stock exhaust but pick up the performance of an aftermarket exhaust. I know that's unrealistic, but I really don't want a very loud exhaust.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds pretty good still not sure its quiet enough for me but for the price I might give it a shot and set it up with the oem resonator like you. Any chance we can get a drive by DriveVW4life? 

I guess what I really would like is something like a MK3 vr6 with the suitcase muffler delete and it sounds amazing but not loud!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

sounds pretty good. If anything, the car probably feels lighter, and hence acceleration feels faster.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Tooly said:


> Yeah I would like to keep the stock exhaust in one piece too. In terms of the clamps, are you talking about the width of the clamp? Oem wider clamp or aftermarket?


No, the length. The width is 60mm for both.


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Lewylou78 said:


> No, the length. The width is 60mm for both.


Ok I might be a little dumb but in terms off exhaust clamps I'm familiar with diameter and the band width. What do you mean by length?

As for the muffler you recommended, the polished unit is $52 locally so I might give that a try instead of hacking the stock exhaust.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Tooly said:


> Ok I might be a little dumb but in terms off exhaust clamps I'm familiar with diameter and the band width. What do you mean by length?
> 
> As for the muffler you recommended, the polished unit is $52 locally so I might give that a try instead of hacking the stock exhaust.


I see, sorry about that. The OEM exhaust clamp is a sleeve-type clamp like this:










The stock OEM clamp (pictured on the right) is 60mmx95mm which means that it accepts an exhaust pipe with a diameter of 60mm or less, and it's 95mm long (or tall) from one end to the other. The aftermarket clamp on the left (60mmx125mm) is the longer clamp I plan on using.

Yeah, I paid about $55 shipped for my Magnaflow resonator.


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Here you go guys.. One and done video with the exhaust installed.
> It's quite loud at WOT (maybe it's just me).
> Then again, it's a single muffler system.. I should've thought about that when I ordered it.
> Oh well.
> ...


Based on your video, it actually sounds really good. BTW, you are revving the **** out of your car so that's why it probably sounds loud to you at WOT....lol :laugh:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

How much larger is the piping diameter than stock?


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Lewylou78 said:


> I see, sorry about that. The OEM exhaust clamp is a sleeve-type clamp like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for pic! It really cleared things up. Now to see if I can find that locally. You know by chance the manufacturer of the aftermarket clamp you bought?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds good. Any chance of getting a video with sound from the outside and a drive by? I'd say that isn't loud compared to single TT, magnaflow, GHLor AWE. Comparable to the dual setups (TT, Eurojet, might be a little quieter than those.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

DUSlider said:


> Sounds good. Any chance of getting a video with sound from the outside and a drive by? I'd say that isn't loud compared to single TT, magnaflow, GHLor AWE. Comparable to the dual setups (TT, Eurojet, might be a little quieter than those.


Yeah, I will work on that. 
Maybe I'll have a buddy around to film in the next couple days. 
After watching some YouTube videos, it doesn't seem that loud compared to other systems. 
I noticed on many of the videos, people with other aftermarket systems had a weird tinny sound in the mid-rpm range. I don't like it. 
Then listening to mine, that sound isn't there. I wonder how much of a role the stock resonator plays in eliminating that sound (seeing I kept mine).


----------



## Lewylou78 (Jan 22, 2000)

Tooly said:


> Awesome, thanks for pic! It really cleared things up. Now to see if I can find that locally. You know by chance the manufacturer of the aftermarket clamp you bought?


Yes, the manufacturer of the aftermarket clamp is HJS, and I got it from ECS not too long ago (it was hard to find on their website because it's made for a Passat application):

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-FWD-1.8T/Exhaust/OEM/ES3204/


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Here's another in-car video, but this time the windows are a 1/4 of the way down. 

No outside shots. Not yet anyway. 

20-90mph pull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEUsGZ3R6MM


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Does sound really good actually.. :thumbup:


----------



## leriderx (Oct 28, 2007)

So to get that sound, you have : Cat .... Stock resonator ... DG exhaust ?

And a outside video could be appreciated!


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Lewylou78 said:


> Yes, the manufacturer of the aftermarket clamp is HJS, and I got it from ECS not too long ago (it was hard to find on their website because it's made for a Passat application):
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-FWD-1.8T/Exhaust/OEM/ES3204/


Thanks again. Trying to find that clamp locally and not having much luck and shipping from ECS to Canada is not cheap. Maybe I'll give the oem clamp a go and see how that works.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

leriderx said:


> So to get that sound, you have : Cat .... Stock resonator ... DG exhaust ?
> 
> And a outside video could be appreciated!


Exactly. 
Cat->stock resonator->VW exhaust
Keep in mind I also have a Carbonio intake (sound) and APR reflash (power). 

Outside will come soon.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm, i wonder how this would sound with my header, i have a catted midpipe but cut out the res to get a better fit for the header. It would probably be pretty loud.


----------



## leriderx (Oct 28, 2007)

Another question

I plan on cutting the OEM line after the small resonator and put a clamp between the sotck line and the DG one. 

But from what i've seen, the OE line of the rabbit need a 55mm clamp and the DG one need a 60mm clamp. Is it possible to use a 60mm clamp on 55 mm pipe? Or add a shim on the pipe ti make it fit properly with no leak?

Because on the DG one, its 2.25'' and the OEM one after my resonator is 2.180-190''.

So the 55mm don't fit on the driver gear but 60mm will be too big for the OEM one...


----------



## leriderx (Oct 28, 2007)

So how your's is installed?


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Just finished installing my setup. It goes stock clamp, magnaflow muffler, stock clamp, DG exhaust. Had to cut 2.5cm off the magnaflow to make sure it all clamped together properly. I forgot how much a new exhaust stinks. The sound is good, no drone at cruising speed, and at idle you can't even tell it's there. Only drove it for a few miles because it was late but will be going for a drive tomorrow to try and burn the smell off.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Tooly said:


> Just finished installing my setup. It goes stock clamp, magnaflow muffler, stock clamp, DG exhaust. Had to cut 2.5cm off the magnaflow to make sure it all clamped together properly. I forgot how much a new exhaust stinks. The sound is good, no drone at cruising speed, and at idle you can't even tell it's there. Only drove it for a few miles because it was late but will be going for a drive tomorrow to try and burn the smell off.


Whew. Glad you got this to work because you've saved me some money - for now.:thumbup:

When can we expect a high audio quality video?


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

sagerabbit said:


> Whew. Glad you got this to work because you've saved me some money - for now.:thumbup:
> 
> When can we expect a high audio quality video?


Haha, yeah I figured I would give it a try.

I'll try and get a video, maybe I can recruit my wife to hold the camera while I do a drive by.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Tooly said:


> Just finished installing my setup. It goes stock clamp, magnaflow muffler, stock clamp, DG exhaust. Had to cut 2.5cm off the magnaflow to make sure it all clamped together properly. I forgot how much a new exhaust stinks. The sound is good, no drone at cruising speed, and at idle you can't even tell it's there. Only drove it for a few miles because it was late but will be going for a drive tomorrow to try and burn the smell off.


Who cares how it SMELLS!? How does it sound!? Which Magnaflow part? :thumbup:


----------



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

seanmcd72 said:


> Who cares how it SMELLS!? How does it sound!? Which Magnaflow part? :thumbup:


Magnaflow p/n is 10425


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

that's a 2.25" part - is the DG piping 2.25?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Still no drive by videos, but I do have this-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vTZWuwgcIc
I wedged my iPhone between the shelf and hatch to capture a rear facing video. 
This way the exhaust is directly underneath the camera and should make for some nice sounds. 
(flamesuit on for being careless on public road)


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vTZWuwgcIc
> I wedged my iPhone between the shelf and hatch to capture a rear facing video.


Good vid! So that's what my dog sees...


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

How does it sound under normal driving conditions, not full ballz-to-the-wall-end-of-the-world?

I've heard the idle is virtually silent, is that correct?

A few outside revs and normal drive-by would be great!

...thanks for the clips so far, really appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

VW1.8TBO said:


> How does it sound under normal driving conditions, not full ballz-to-the-wall-end-of-the-world?
> 
> I've heard the idle is virtually silent, is that correct?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I need to grab some footage of normal driving. 
I will do that tomorrow on my drive to work. 

Idle is pretty close to stock. Just a subtle burble. 
Low rpm shifting (sub 3k) was a tad "farty" the first few days but now that the muffler has gone through a few heat up/down cycles, that's gone away. 

Overall, I've been satisfied for the price paid. 
$399 for the system, kept stock resonator and a free install by a buddy has been money well spent. 

Now I just need a SRI to complete everything.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

wow, i'm really impressed with the sound of this exhaust. i personally think i might like it more than any of the others out there. as much as i'd like something that's fairly quiet with a growl on WOT, the sound of the DG exhaust would surely put a smile on my face every time i'm in the car. the sound is quite refined, yet louder than some of the other brands out there which is what i like about it. wish i had the fundage to pick this up right now...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Lampy,

It's a little louder at WOT then I originally wanted, but I don't care now. Sounds great behind the wheel.

Besides, when driving conservatively it's not overbearing and there's no drone at any rpm. 

Most importantly, my wife can ride along without being annoyed, which says A LOT.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

no drone + a happy wife must mean life is good :laugh:

i'll probably pick this up at the end of the summer...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

VW1.8TBO said:


> How does it sound under normal driving conditions, not full ballz-to-the-wall-end-of-the-world?
> 
> I've heard the idle is virtually silent, is that correct?
> 
> ...


Ask and you shall receive..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kls28Ivt774

I bungied my iPhone to the passenger seat headrest and recorded a little loop that's near my house. 

I chose this area because there's no stop lights and I didn't want to waste time standing at a red. 

Sorry about the rattle noise over bumps. It's coming from the proximity sensor inside the phone or the power button. Next time I'll put tape on the power button to hold it down incase that's the culprit. 

I read your quote just now and realized you also wanted some revving from the outside. Damn.
I'll have to do that another day.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

^ I almost fell asleep to that last video


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

sagerabbit said:


> ^ I almost fell asleep to that last video


That was the idea. 
The exhaust is plenty mellow when driving gentlemanly.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

To my surprise it is tame in sound, guess it is a good buy afterall :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbit MK5 (Feb 2, 2011)

VW DG did a great job, if i weren't saving for a house, I would be on it. For future reference, will this work on a 2011 2.5L Golf?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

+1 for posting up exterior drive-by shots...both cruising and WOT!!!


----------



## leriderx (Oct 28, 2007)

Couple of video , crappy quality but you ear it.

Rabbit 2.5 with CAI, Unitronic stage 1

Didn't do a WOT shot duh


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Cool. Thanks for the contribution. 

Did you keep the stock resonator?


----------



## leriderx (Oct 28, 2007)

YEs , middle resonator, some coupler/adaptor and the DG one


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup: thanks guys for all the videos.


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

Please excuse my ignorance.....

Is this exhaust made for the 2.0T or the 2.5?
Sounds like it's a 2.0t exhaust, 2.5" diameter and then modded for the 2.5.
Which would be the same for any 2.0T Golf system.....

Apparently it's not bolt up!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbit MK5 said:


> VW DG did a great job, if i weren't saving for a house, I would be on it. For future reference, will this work on a 2011 2.5L Golf?


dont think so.

different tunnels


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Golf5spd said:


> Please excuse my ignorance.....
> 
> Is this exhaust made for the 2.0T or the 2.5?
> Sounds like it's a 2.0t exhaust, 2.5" diameter and then modded for the 2.5.
> ...


ECS has it listed incorrectly. 
It's factory built for 2.0t. 
Modifying it to work is no problem though. 
I think the sound is pretty good too.


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

Thanks DriveVW4Life and leriderx for the videos, really appreciated!


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

FYI... dealers are sold out. I just ordered mine from ECS.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

VW1.8TBO said:


> FYI... dealers are sold out. I just ordered mine from ECS.


You called every dealership? :wave:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

seanmcd72 said:


> You called every dealership? :wave:


I assume what he meant is the warehouse that stocks for-order parts for the dealers is sold out.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I assume what he meant is the warehouse that stocks for-order parts for the dealers is sold out.


Probably because ECS bought them all, lol.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

DUSlider said:


> Probably because ECS bought them all, lol.


Haha. 
Maybe. 
Buy one anyway. 
Worth the money for sure.


----------



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

Just installed, sounds good.

If you're in the Berks County, PA area let me know if you want to hear it in person.:thumbup:


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

DUSlider said:


> Probably because ECS bought them all, lol.


I wish ECS did not charge $87 to ship this item or I would have bought it already......

Anyone now if another parts supplier might have the exhaust for $399? 

Jim


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought "Tooly's" DG exhaust from him a while ago and installed it myself. Straight forward install but those rubber hangar mounts are feisty! I have a CAI and the exhaust is definitely louder than the CAI used to be. This motor and exhaust makes wonderful noises between 3k and 4k RPM.

There is some drone in my car between 1800 and 2700 RPM. Anyone else with drone? Maybe it's the combo of the CAI and exhaust?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

sagerabbit said:


> ... There is some drone in my car between 1800 and 2700 RPM. Anyone else with drone? Maybe it's the combo of the CAI and exhaust?


Did you leave the stock resonator in or take it out?
I left mine and between those rpms, there's very subtle drone.
No louder then the blower on '2' though. Talking over it is no problem and it hasn't become annoying.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hacking up a neuspeed r32 catback later today for the r32 lower :thumbup:


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Did you leave the stock resonator in or take it out?
> I left mine and between those rpms, there's very subtle drone.
> No louder then the blower on '2' though. Talking over it is no problem and it hasn't become annoying.


Thanks for the reply. I have a magnaflow resonator that fits in the 24" gap where the stock one was... Maybe a different resonator is in order.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

No longer available I wish I was able to get in on this deal.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> No longer available I wish I was able to get in on this deal.


Ya they had a lot of things I should have jumped on that arent on sale anymore  Im extremely local to them tho, and they were charging me heavy duty shipping cost so I just said f*ck it


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

sagerabbit said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have a magnaflow resonator that fits in the 24" gap where the stock one was... Maybe a different resonator is in order.


I replaced the Magnaflow with the stock resonator (had to get a 2 1/4 pipe welded on and flared) and it drones less. Just a few thousand RPM of drone and it's not as loud. Still love the sound


----------

